# (H) Rogue Trader Tanks, Stormraven (W) Paypal, Stuff



## dressd2kill (Apr 27, 2011)

Hey all firesale here

I have the following
Rogue Trader Era Land Raider Spartan Tank with storm bolter and Hurricane Bolters

Rogue Trader Era Rhino

Storm Raven Gunship

I need cash for Christmas, I will also trade for Decent Bluray Player or android tablet.

I am verified on paypal, and I will entertain all decent offers.


----------

